
Trade a Lexus for a phone number? In Iraq, prestigious digits can cost a mint - zmitri
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/world/wp/2018/02/13/feature/trade-a-lexus-for-a-prestigious-phone-number-in-iraq-the-best-digits-cost-a-mint
======
robotbikes
It seems that in the US people have been more obsessed with spelling things
with their phone numbers. A practice likely tied to a time when television
advertisements and phone numbers needed to be remembered to be effective. I
find that I ignore almost all phone calls from numbers I don't recognized due
to the prevalence of telemarketers, so I can imagine how this sort of
hierarchy of numbers might appeal to certain people.

~~~
tracker1
There's only a couple numbers I actually remember... My grandmother's whose
hasn't changed in 50+ years, my own google voice number, the one I use for
everything, don't even know my actual cell phone number. I have contacts in my
phone for that.

